# Mushy brake pedal after MC replacement



## theCanucklehead (Oct 24, 2018)

Have been having non stop issues with my brake booster/master cylinder on my 95 240sx. Pedal was mushy and brakes only engaged in the last inch or so of travel. The car also pulls to the left slightly under hard braking. I replaced the master cylinder a while back, tried to bleed it but ended up ruining my flare nuts. At this point theyre essentially round (teaches me for not looking up what tools I needed) so I definitely plan on doing a brake line reroute kit. Iv'e also been considering a brake booster delete but don't know if I can justify blowing almost a grand to have less daily drivable brakes. So If I can keep around my brake booster i will, I just need some thoughts on what may be the main cause of my brake issues at this point. Should I get the new brake lines and (properly this time) bleed them out and see what happens? the kit isnt too expensive and I need new lines anyway so im already prepared to do it at this point. Also, since the car pulls to the side should I look into getting new calipers? Ive heard a bad caliper can cause both brake pull and a mushy pedal, and Ive got both so i feel like that may be whats going on, but Ive made the mistake of assuming before and its cost me so Id rather take my questions here and get real answers.

Im sorry if this has been answered already. this is the first car ive even attempted to work on and sometimes I dont even know what to search for or where. So anyone willing to throw a little insight my way, Id be super grateful.

Edit, I forgot to mention that the mc isnt identical to the oem one I got rid of. It bolted right on and the lines fit fine but the harness was different. All I did was chop both ends and rewire it but I havent touched it since then. I may try just reversing the wires on one end and see if i had them mismatched.


----------

